# choix apple tv3 ou adaptateur hdmi



## labordes31 (1 Avril 2012)

bonjour
Voila j hésite pour l achat d un boitier tv3 ou un adaptateur hdmi
j ai un ipad 3 et un mac mini ,à part que l apple tv transmet en wifi quel avantage ais je?
je veux regarder des photos, voir le foot en streaming sur ma tele,dans ce cas 
est ce que la video passera.

merci d avance pour vos avis


----------



## George78 (3 Avril 2012)

... reformule ta question, on ne la comprend pas.. 
Tu hésites entre acheter un tv3 et un adaptateur hdmi ??.. :rateau:


----------



## labordes31 (3 Avril 2012)

bonjour
Oui c est cela j hésite car j ai lu que l apple tv ne transmettait pas tout les formats video qui est lu par l ordinateur .
 Je suis à la réunion j ai une application sur l ipad my TF1 je voudrai transférer la video sur ma télévision ? 
Est possible avec l apple tv ou seulement avec l adaptateur?
merci


----------



## George78 (3 Avril 2012)

... oui, c'est vrai que l'apple tv il lit pas tout, il lit sans fil avec AirPlay ce que iTunes lui envoit.. mais ya des apps qui permettent de lire les fichiers avi, mkv ou meme directement un dvd.. mais quand tu dis adaptateur hdmi, tu veux dire que tu voudrais connecter ton Mac ou ton iPad á ta télé avec un câble, c'est ça ??..


----------



## labordes31 (3 Avril 2012)

oui c est ça

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------

l adaptateur fait peut être l effet miroir ce que fait pas alors apple tv peut être ^pour moi
il est préférable alors l adaptateur .


----------



## AZTT (3 Avril 2012)

avec l'adaptateur HDMI que ce soit de ton IPhone ou de ton IPad
ce que tu vois sur ceux-ci s'affiche sur la TV en qualité optimale....
mais faut être relié via un câble....

l' Apple TV permet la diffusion via ITunes.... qui certes limite un peu...
mais depuis IOS 5 tu as aussi le MIRORING qui fait quasi la même chose que le câble...
ce que tu vois sur l'IPhone ou l'IPad est vu sur la TV

pour les films.... l'excellent appliaction  VLC STREAMMER permet
de piocher directos de ton IPhone ou Ipad tout ce qu'il y a sur ton ou tes disques durs reliés à ton MAC.... et quasi quelque soit le format...

et ça passe en AIRPLAY.. sans fil donc... via l'Apple TV


----------



## labordes31 (4 Avril 2012)

je te remercie, je ne savais pas que je pouvais lire n importe quelle video sur ma télévision par le biais de cette application le" miroring" de l ipad
ET je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi dans ce cas a quoi sert de jailbreaker l apple tv
si on peut faire l effet miroir
je  vais sans doute alors acheter l apple Tv.


----------

